# Fly Fishing Whiting



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried fly fishing for whiting? If so what type of flies did you use. Im sure a shrimp or sand flea pattern would work but I just wanted yalls imput.:fishing:


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

No I don't think that could work. The reason is thAt whiting are bottom feeders so you'll have a hard time getting you fly to the bottom, even if using fast sinking Tippett/line.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

you can catch them on small clousers, crazy charlies and small crab patterns. As long as it is a weighted fly and can get to the bottom. Might not catch as many as you would on bait but it works and usually weeds out some of the dinks.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Same as what narfpoit said.You can add a large splitshot 6-12" above the fly.That's a rig used by lots of fly fishermen catching king salmon in the rivers on the September spawning runs around the Great Lakes.I tie a weighted sand flea pattern.True you won't catch as many as with bait but if you cheat a little and add a small piece of shrimp or bloodworm you will do even better


----------

